
Show HN: Scan Sheet music and play it from your phone - aristophenes
https://www.playscore.co/
======
aristophenes
This is not mine, but I saw it recently and thought it was pretty cool. You
can adjust the speed it plays back and have it play an accompaniment to you if
you are practicing. Pretty awesome, but there are reviews that say the OCR can
make mistakes and you can't edit them.

------
rahimnathwani
"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread."

If you just "saw it recently and thought it was pretty cool", submit it just
like any other link.

~~~
aristophenes
Ok thanks

